# Natures Variety Instinct



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

Has anyone tried this food? I just switched Ellis to this from Natural Balance. Just wondered if anyone has tried it and how the dogs did on it. 
It seems to be working good for Ellis so far, he has been on it for about a week. His coat seems to be shinnier and stools are smaller. Dog Food Analysis has it listed as a 6 star food.
Chicken Meal Formula 

INSTINCT GRAIN-FREE KIBBLE FOR DOGS

Grain-free, gluten-free 
Over 90% of the protein is from chicken meal & menhaden fish meal 
Exclusive freeze dried raw Bio-Coating® (learn more) 
Complete and balanced for all life stages 
Guaranteed to improve skin and coat 
Sizes Available
4.4 lb, 13.2 lb, 25.3 lb

Ingredients
Chicken Meal, Tapioca, Chicken Fat (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols and Citric Acid), Pumpkinseeds, Menhaden Fish Meal, Alfalfa Meal, Montmorillonite Clay, Natural Chicken Flavor, Vitamins (Choline Chloride, Vitamin E Supplement, Ascorbic Acid, Biotin, Niacin Supplement, Vitamin A Acetate, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Beta Carotene, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid), Dried Kelp, Minerals (Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Sodium Selenite), Chicken Liver, Sea Salt, Inulin, Flaxseed Oil, Dried Enterococcus Faecium Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product, Apples, Carrots, Peas, Cottage Cheese, Chicken Eggs, Freeze Dried Chicken, Freeze Dried Turkey, Freeze Dried Turkey Liver, Freeze Dried Turkey Hearts, Ground Chicken Bone, Butternut Squash, Broccoli, Lettuce, Spinach, Salmon Oil, Apple Cider Vinegar, Parsley, Honey, Blueberries, Alfalfa Sprouts, Persimmons, Olive Oil, Duck Eggs, Pheasant Eggs, Quail Eggs, Rosemary Extract, Sage, Clove. Visit the Ingredient Glossary to learn about each ingredient.

Instinct Chicken Meal Formula for Dogs is formulated to meet the nutritional levels established by the AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient Profile for All Life Stages.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Calories
490 per cup Other Nutritional Data
Calcium (min): 2.49%
Phosphorus (min): 1.43%
Vitamin E (min): 128.6 IU/kg
Vitamin C* (min): 50 mg/kg
Omega 6 Fatty Acids* (min): 3.61%
Omega 3 Fatty Acids* (min): 0.69%

Guaranteed Analysis
Crude Protein (min): 42.0%
Crude Fat (min): 22.0%
Crude Fiber (max): 3.2%
Moisture (max): 10.0%

Vitamins
Carotene: 8.29 mg/kg
Vitamin A: 21318 IU/kg 
Vitamin D: 2433 IU/kg 
Vitamin E: 128.6 IU/kg 
Vitamin K: 0.75 mg/kg 
Ascorbic Acid: 50 mg/kg 
Thiamine: 19.25 mg/kg 
Riboflavin: 12.25 mg/kg 
Pantothenic Acid: 23.27 mg/kg
Biotin: 0.608 mg/kg
Folic Acid: 0.675 mg/kg 
Choline: 5868 mg/kg 
Vitamin B12 0.236 mg/kg
Vitamin B6 4.4 mg/kg
Niacin: 79.87 mg/kg
Iodine: 5.5 mg/kg Minerals
Sodium: 0.389%
Potassium: 0.878%
Chloride: 0.688%
Magnesium: 0.142%
Sulfur: 0.383%
Manganese: 33.6 mg/kg
Iron: 333.8 mg/kg
Copper: 25.86 mg/kg
Zinc: 277.1 mg/kg
Selenium: 0.794 mg/kg Amino Acids
Methionine-Cystine: 1.384%
Methionine: 0.91%
Cystine: 0.474%
Lysine: 2.98%
Tryptophan: 0.48%
Threonine: 2.11%
Isoleucine: 1.866%
Histidine: 1.031%
Valine: 2.104%
Leucine: 3.596%
Arginine: 2.665%
Phenylalanine-Tyrosine: 1.95%
Taurine: 0.085% 

here's the ingredients


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Yeah, we liked it. It was nice only having to feed like 2/3 cup twice a day. Just a little too expensive and my girls don't really need something that super-rich. The Prairie does them just as good, although I miss the tiny dark poops.


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

I thought about the Praire but wanted to stick with the grain free. I think the 17 # bag will last me almost a month, so it wont be too expensive. If it helps with his skin, it will be worth it.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I find that Taste of the Wild reads just as good as Instinct. I compared both. TOTW is a lot cheaper.


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

Yeah, they are pretty similar, but the TOW has potatoes in it. I was trying to get away form them incase he was allergic to them. I had previously had him on Natural Balance Venison and sweet potato and he was still itchy. Plus it was only about a $2 difference between Taste of the Wild and Instinct.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh Ok well good luck with it. I'm sure it's a great food.


----------

